# Planet Yum



## Ael (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a CP soap company in Australia, and I am going by two separate times I have ordered from them.

The first time was so-so; the communication was lax and the shipping was very high (it also took 2 weeks to ship), at nearly 15 dollars for a bar of soap and bubble bar. In came in a box literally five times larger than what was necessary. The soap was pretty nice, though. 

I ordered from them again last week, a single bar of their passionfruit soap that was 6.5o...shipping at 6.95. I really only wanted it because it looked so pretty in the website photos. It was a really creamy looking white, with flecks of pink and green streaked through, and some glitter on top. 

I did not get that.

The soap I received was a pale ivory and swirled with hot pink and violet blue; misshapen embeds on top that, I think, were supposed to be lips (now that I look closely at it). There are also what look like little bubbles all across the surface of the soap, more predominant on one side than the other. I understand that soap ordered may look a bit different than the picture, as batches will vary in overall appearance, but this is extremely different to what their site displays for the picture; the colors aren't even the same! =/ 

I'm very disappointed because I ordered the soap mainly due to its appearance. If the soap I got in the mail was the picture on the site...I probably would not have ordered it at all. 







 This is what I thought I was ordering. I will try and upload the picture of what I actually got in a sec. Long story short...I am not sure if I will do business with them again.


----------



## Ael (Jan 27, 2014)

This is what I actually got in the mail. (Had to put it as an attachment; I hope it works.)


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Jan 27, 2014)

oh my.
Have you spoken to them?  I have to believe they made an error in packaging because those 2 look nothing alike


----------



## Ael (Jan 27, 2014)

It was packaged with the "Passionfruit Kisses" card in the baggie. =/ And the embeds are lips... I think they changed the way product looks and never bothered to update their page. It also...doesn't smell like passionfruit; my husband think it smells like citrus. I just think it smells like sugar. I did send an e-mail off and am waiting for a response. I can try and take a closer image, so you all can see the little surface bubbles across one side. What do those bubbles generally mean, anyways?


----------



## Relle (Jan 28, 2014)

That is definitely NOT the same product as listed, if they have changed the design the web page should reflect that. The postage is dearer than the product, I would ask for a refund and if they say the product has changed - I would refer them to their website and say that is not what you are selling. Under the trade practices act you are entitled to a full refund including postage or replace the product with what you ordered. Keep us updated. Not sure what the bubbles are, it looks like M&P on top. I also noticed on their web site they are moving on the 27/1/14, so you might not get a response for while.


----------



## LupitaTX (Jan 28, 2014)

The soap looks so pretty and delicious!!! And the soap you got looks so childish. Bad marketing and i hope you get your money back


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree, I would contact them and ask for either a refund or for the product as shown on their website.  The first photo is beautiful the second not so much.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd be really unhappy if I ordered what I saw in the first picture and received what you showed in the second picture.  The one in the second picture doesn't even look that well made.  It sort of looks like something made out of playdoh.


----------



## Ael (Jan 28, 2014)

No response yet. However I do want to be prepared in case the worst happens... If they refuse a refund? What should I do?


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 28, 2014)

If you do everything reasonable to allow them to fix this, and they do not, at the very least I would start leaving some bad reviews anywhere I could.
That really is some bait and switch - that second picture looks like it was made by 13 year old girls for 13 year old girls...


----------



## Ael (Jan 28, 2014)

I got a reply and they said they will refund me immediately. They also said they are a 2 man, home-based business so they can't always update new pictures right away...yeah, I call BS on that one. I get being stupidly busy and all, but if you let something like this happen enough times...yeah, not good. I'm just glad it was resolved quickly and without any drama. I'm hesitant to reply back as I'm not sure what I'd say.


----------



## Ael (Jan 28, 2014)

Refund (including shipping) was given in about 5 minutes after their first reply. 

Even so, I probably won't buy from them again. Their soaps just always come to me looking so cheaply made. =/ Granted, I've only bought from them twice, but I think that's enough for me.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 28, 2014)

Its good you got a quick resolve but I wouldn't order from them anymore. You gave them a second chance and they blew it, take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree with Obsidian.  I would definitely spend my money elsewhere.

The huge difference between the picture and what you actually received makes me wonder if they "borrowed" the picture from somewhere else.  The quality isn't anywhere close to the same.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 29, 2014)

Jencat said:


> I agree with Obsidian.  I would definitely spend my money elsewhere.
> 
> The huge difference between the picture and what you actually received makes me wonder if they "borrowed" the picture from somewhere else.  The quality isn't anywhere close to the same.



I haven't been able to find the picture anywhere else, but I can tell you that despite giving the refund, they still have not changed the picture.  While I understand not wanting to post pictures of that on their website, I cannot understand that they have not just pulled the listing altogether. I would be very frustrated and I, personally, will probably never order from them.


----------



## Ael (Feb 8, 2014)

Almost a week and a half since this happened and they have yet to change the picture on their website. Oh yes, the bar of soap that I was able to keep from them...it sucks. It makes my skin feel extremely sticky. Not only that but the soap itself doesn't dry out between showers...it stays almost soupy in the middle.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds like it wasn't cured long enough if it's getting soggy like that. Wonder if they hurried and made a bunch of Valentine's versions of the soap, considering the 'lips' on top of the one you got. Would also explain why it doesn't feel good on your skin, if it's not cured all the way. Not cool. 

As far as what to say about the refund, in situations where I've had wrong products or damaged/defective products, IF I feel the need to respond, and IF the seller is prompt, polite, and hassle-free with the refund, I will usually just send a brief email saying "I appreciate your prompt and courteous handling of this issue. Thanks." I figure it can't hurt to at least encourage good customer service. lol


----------

